# DTH customers on long duration packs to get TRAI plans from Dec 29



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2018)

Subscribers of Direct-to-Home satellite services on all existing plans, including long-duration packs, will be migrated to schemes compliant with TRAI’s tariff order on TV channels from 29 Dec, according to Dish TV, India’s biggest DTH operator.

The company said the TRAI rules are applicable to all customers and there is no exemption for any category, such as long-duration pack users.

Long duration packs refer to packs with validity of up to three years.

DTH companies offer long-duration packs that take subscription charges in advance.

In return, subscribers are promised cheaper rates or access to a larger number of channels. Most such packs are valid for one year.

Some DTH operators have been signing on long-duration subscribers as late as two weeks ago.

It was possible for DTH and cable companies to offer long duration packs because most of these platforms had ‘fixed price’ contracts with channel providers.

Under such contracts, the DTH or cable provider paid a fixed amount to broadcasters, irrespective of how many of their subscribers were allowed to watch the channels. As a result, the distribution platforms were incentivized to supply the channels to as many subscribers as possible.

However, such fixed price models have been disallowed by the TRAI from Dec 29.

*CASH REFUND OR TWEAKED PACKS?*

Even before the new development, players like Airtel Digital were already offering users the option of breaking their long-duration contracts halfway. 

Such subscribers would be refunded an amount pro-rated to the time remaining in their contract. 

For example, a subscriber who had signed up for a Rs 5,000 yearly pack would be credited a balance equal to around Rs 2,500 if he or she canceled the pack after six months.

The second option would be for DTH operators to continue to provide such mega packs.

This, however, would be possible only if the total amount that they have to pay to the broadcaster for all the channels is less than what they are getting from the consumer. Otherwise, they would suffer losses. 

In turn, this would depend on a variety of factors, such as the penetration that the platform is able to achieve for a particular channel or bouquet, the price charged by the broadcaster for the channel or bouquet and so on.

For now, distribution platforms are learnt to be crunching the numbers to see which of their earlier plans can be carried on to the new regime.

In case of Dish TV, which operates services such as D2h and Zing, the company said it is working to ensure ‘least disruption’ to users of such packs.

“The new regulations are applicable to all customer with effect from December 29, 2018,” it said in response to a question on whether the new TRAI tariffs are applicable to consumers on long duration packs or not.

“We are working to ensure there is least disruption to your viewing experience,” it added.

*NEW RULES*

The new rules were designed to help cable and DTH companies offer more choice to customers.

However, due to a Madras High Court order, a crucial part of the new tariff order has been struck down. 

The part that was struck down had to do with ensuring that channel owners gave DTH and cable companies access to their channels one-by-one, instead of forcing them to take all their channels.

It was expected that once cable and DTH companies started getting channels one-by-one, consumers too would also be able to pick and choose the channels they want, instead of having to buy huge bouquets or packs that contain unnecessary channels.

This would also have allowed a greater variety of channels on cable and DTH platforms by freeing up bandwidth used by ‘junk’ channels pushed by big broadcasters using bundling.

The TRAI had tried to break up the practice of bundling by stipulating that the price of channels should be largely similar, whether sold individually or in a pack.

However, Justice M Sundar of Madras High Court struck down the requirement, allowing channel companies to continue to charge very high rates if a cable or DTH operator tried to buy only select channels from them, instead of buying all the channels.

Due to the striking down of the crucial clause, the new Tariff Order has lost much of its teeth.

As such, most of the channel owners have priced their individual channels at very high rates compared to their pack rates, continuing the existing practice.

For example, Star India offers 25 channels for Rs 120 under its ‘Hindi HD Premium’ pack. However, if the same channels were to be purchased individually, it would cost around Rs 225 per month.

TRAI has approached the Supreme Court, arguing that pricing individual channels at a high rate is anti-competitive and is designed to force viewers and DTH companies to purchase unnecessary channels, and to ‘crowd out’ emerging competitors by saturating the carrying capacity of cable and DTH networks.

*NEW PACKS*

From December 29, customers can choose packages provided by broadcasters (like Star and Zee), in addition to the packages provided by their cable and DTH operator.

DTH customers on long duration packs to get TRAI plans from Dec 29





*
They have messed it pretty bad for customers. *


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2018)

Just called videocon d2h, they have no idea how plans etc. will change but they said that on 29th December they will auto choose the buckets for me.
In short chutiyapa.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 27, 2018)

*Please do know that its your right to choose your channels.* If any cable/dth provider didn't allow to choose channels you can go to consumer court. ₹130+ 18% GST will be the basic cost which give 100 slots of your channels. Out of 100, 26 slots will be reserved for DD network. You can use the rest of the 74 slots to add your favorite channels. You can either use this 74 slots to add pay channels to avoid the Network Carriage Fee (NCF) so you need to pay only 130+ cost of pay channels + 18% GST. If you need more than 100 channels you need to pay ₹20 NCF for each 25 slots.

Full List of bouquets from various broadcasters: *www.trai.gov.in/sites/default/files/Bouquets27122018.pdf
Al-Carte Rate: *www.d2h.com/download/a-la-carte.pdf


----------



## billubakra (Dec 27, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Please do know that its your right to choose your channels. If any cable/dth provider didn't allow to choose channels you can go to consumer court.* ₹130+ 18% GST will be the basic cost which give 100 slots of your channels. Out of 100, 26 slots will be reserved for DD network. You can use the rest of the 74 slots to add your favorite channels. You can either use this 74 slots to add pay channels to avoid the Network Carriage Fee (NCF) so you need to pay only 130+ cost of pay channels + 18% GST. If you need more than 100 channels you need to pay ₹20 NCF for each 25 slots.
> 
> Full List of bouquets from various broadcasters: *www.trai.gov.in/sites/default/files/Bouquets27122018.pdf
> Al-Carte Rate: *www.d2h.com/download/a-la-carte.pdf



As of now D2h customer support don't know shit as in how to choose channels and stuff. This whole scenario sucks. I came to know about it in the evening only. The problem is I have paid for one full year. When I asked which bucket of channel will be applied to my account, the answer was to wait as they have noted my query.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 29, 2018)

Still no update on their website-
d2h Direct To Home Services - Trai Guidelines

Update called D2h customer support, idiots have no info about this but the date has been extended-
New Cable TV Rules Deadline Extended To January 31st; But Why?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2018)

As per newspaper,some DTH providers(like Airtel) have already stared refunding long duration plan based on pro-rata basis.e.g.1200 for 1 year & 6 months ending on this 31st Dec then 600 will be refunded & new plan need to be taken from 1st Jan.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Still no update on their website-
> d2h Direct To Home Services - Trai Guidelines
> 
> Update called D2h customer support, idiots have no info about this but the date has been extended-
> New Cable TV Rules Deadline Extended To January 31st; But Why?


It is not actually extended TRAI only given users 1 month to choose channels and create a pack to prevent blackout. But these dth/lcos interpreted as an extension. By law they need to provide a platform to choose our channels starting today


----------



## billubakra (Dec 29, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> It is not actually extended TRAI only given users 1 month to choose channels and create a pack to prevent blackout. But these dth/lcos interpreted as an extension. By law they need to provide a platform to choose our channels starting today


There are no laws for the politicians and these corps but you are right bro.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2019)

100 pay or free TV channels for Rs 153/month: Trai - Times of India


----------



## billubakra (Jan 21, 2019)

Trai ticks off Tata Sky for lack of customer support on new regulations


----------



## billubakra (Jan 22, 2019)

TRAI’s new rules for DTH, cable TV: Legal battle with Tata Sky, others is still on


----------



## billubakra (Jan 23, 2019)

Can someome help me with the link of the app?

New TRAI Service Lets Users Choose TV Channels and Know Monthly Rental


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2019)

Telecom Regulatory Authority of India


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Telecom Regulatory Authority of India


Thanks. Can't see the get started option on that page.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2019)

Working fine here in chrome,after selecting all options/completing all steps I get this screen:


----------



## billubakra (Jan 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Working fine here in chrome,after selecting all options/completing all steps I get this screen:
> View attachment 17834



Working in pc, thanks but the layout is weird. Is there any other site using which we can select the same and maybe get a print of the list? Videocon d2h doesn't seem to have this as of now, they are in the updation process.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2019)

Not sure but TRAI list is final(pricing etc) & channels are supposed to follow it. As for print you can just use some scrolling window capture to take a pic of the entire page.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2019)

*i.postimg.cc/BnBTxP1j/Capture.png 

Is that price correct?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome at Indus Heritage Communications Private Limited


> Indus is equipped with *Japanese Speaking Customer Centre* who are available Monday to Friday between 9:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.


May be aimed towards Japanese citizens staying in India hence such pricing.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2019)

The normal version of the channel is FTA. And when I sort the channels by price it gets sorted as if it was Rs 18.

I didn't know such a channel aired in India. I'm guessing it's only available on Tata Sky.
JIB’s NHK World TV launches on Tata Sky in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Most likely meant for Japanese expats,don't think any non-Japanese will subscribe it here in India(at least not at 1800 price assuming it is not some pricing error).


----------



## billubakra (Jan 27, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The normal version of the channel is FTA. And when I sort the channels by price it gets sorted as if it was Rs 18.
> 
> I didn't know such a channel aired in India. I'm guessing it's only available on Tata Sky.
> JIB’s NHK World TV launches on Tata Sky in India



That channel is not available with all dth providers.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 29, 2019)

TRAI’s New Rules For Cable And DTH: Why Have Our TV Subscriptions Become More Expensive?

Also check the links posted below this article. Fuddu trai.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 29, 2019)

*www.d2h.com/map-web.php
_**Network Capacity Fee (NCF)*

For the first 100 channels – ₹130 + taxes


For every slab of next 25 channels or less:

_

_₹20 + taxes if no. of channels is more than 15_
_₹1 per channel + taxes for 15 or less channels_
_ *Applicable taxes extra. Terms And Conditions apply.
*_


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2019)

Here's an update, I am speaking for D2h, this pathetic service provider hasn't listed all the channels on its website, not even the free ones, citing website issues from the past one week. Since the channels are not available so we cannot make a pack ourselves. Now they are saying that if a pack is not selected by tomorrow midnight they will auto select random bouquets for us like the whole star pack etc. Basically they want us to pay like 600-700 bucks in a month, 130 network fees+6-7 bouquets+gst. BC trai.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2019)

Videocon is a sinking ship,better switch to airtel/zee/tata sky.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Videocon is a sinking ship,better switch to airtel/zee/tata sky.


Recharged with a long term benefit one few months back. Guess the remaining 2000 bucks are going down the drain. I am heading over to that thread now, casting jio tv to an old tv.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok I am selecting the channels right now for my Airtel DTH service. I read here that maximum we need to pay will be 18 per channel but many Star Sony network channels are Rs.22.42. Why?

All of you people have finished selecting it


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ok I am selecting the channels right now for my Airtel DTH service. I read here that maximum we need to pay will be 18 per channel but many Star Sony network channels are Rs.22.42. Why?
> 
> All of you people have finished selecting it


Yes but they didn't activate my pack yet


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok I didn't know there will be delays even after the packs are selected.

Airtel is "recommending" me 127 channels in which I don't need 50 channels. This recommended pack cost 550 with tax. This also doesn't have nearly 15 channels I need.

When I chose my own pack with 59 channels, the overall cost displayed was 502+123 for NCF + tax.

I was paying just Rs.350 for all the channels I needed which also included all the HD Sports channels. Sigh...


----------



## billubakra (Feb 2, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ok I didn't know there will be delays even after the packs are selected.
> 
> Airtel is "recommending" me 127 channels in which I don't need 50 channels. This recommended pack cost 550 with tax. This also doesn't have nearly 15 channels I need.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I think these dth and online shopping rules have been implemented just to make way for jio's introduction in these sectors. But hey that's just me.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

I selected a package on 31st but d2h did not activate the same rather they have activated a higher end combo pack created by them which costs Rs. 700 per month. Is there any way to complaint about the same to TRAI? Their email support and toll free number are down.
They have activated aajtak channel for Rs. 10 whereas its price is 0.75 on TRAI's website. Maha fuddu TRAI and D2h.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes. Even on Airtel I was seeing high prices compared to TRAI listings. It looks like TRAI doesn't have updated prices of channels.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Yes. Even on Airtel I was seeing high prices compared to TRAI listings. It looks like TRAI doesn't have updated prices of channels.


Or maybe its vice versa.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 5, 2019)

So, I lodged a complaint at the consumer forum via pgportal. Some sarkari babu called and said that many other people have complained about it but not enough. I said what if enough people complain, he said that he will then instruct the dth providers to increase validity of the packs equal to the additional balance deducted. The problem is that most people have no idea about it and the others don't know that the service providers have activated the packs as per their wishes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2019)

billubakra said:


> So, I lodged a complaint at the consumer forum via pgportal. Some sarkari babu called and said that many other people have complained about it but not enough. I said what if enough people complain, he said that he will then instruct the dth providers to increase validity of the packs equal to the additional balance deducted. The problem is that most people have no idea about it and the others don't know that the service providers have activated the packs as per their wishes.


At least you got a call.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 6, 2019)

TRAI’s new cable, DTH rules: TV bills will go up for most users, says CRISIL report


----------



## billubakra (Feb 6, 2019)

*www.quora.com/?digest_story=119819710


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2019)

^^The link needs login.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^The link needs login.


Quora always give good reads, make an account there.
Check this-
TRAI Expects Channel Prices to Reduce, as it Refutes Report Which Confirms Cable And DTH Bills Have Gone up
_
*"In three months, we expect prices of various channels to go down," says TRAI. *_
Just like they said after gst prices will come down of various things.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

My friend is using SHITtel dth. They have activated his plan of Rs. 500/- per month. Maha ghatiya d2h.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2019)

This is what happens when you leave the rule making to "sarkaari baabus" instead of relying on professionals in their field.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2019)

Isn't TRAI intention actually good? The problem was that one high court ruled over that 15% max discount on packs. So that cable/DTH operators can charge high on individual channels. The cable/DTH operators are creating the problem because TRAI's system will result in a loss (and more work) for them.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2019)

Still d2h is saying that they are in the process of upgrading their systems so the higher amount pack. What a shame that the customers are suffering. I wish I hadn't recharged with a long term validity plan.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190207/c8458d73850580bc29a4d6388af8ceae.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> *Isn't TRAI intention actually good?* The problem was that one high court ruled over that 15% max discount on packs. So that cable/DTH operators can charge high on individual channels. The cable/DTH operators are creating the problem because TRAI's system will result in a loss (and more work) for them.


*The road to hell is paved with good intentions.
*
That is where having "professionals" instead of "baabus" helps.How much a bureaucrat can possibly know about avg customer preference & paying pattern along with DTH industry charges & their channel agreements with other networks compared to a professional from DTH field itself?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 8, 2019)

The problem with TRAI is that they don't have the final authority. They can only "recommend" not "enforce" just like they "recommend" minimum 2 Mbps internet speed.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The problem with TRAI is that they don't have the final authority. They can only "recommend" not "enforce" just like they "recommend" minimum 2 Mbps internet speed.


So, how are the issuing letters to dth providers for not abiding by their laws? Agree with your latter part.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 8, 2019)

billubakra said:


> So, how are the issuing letters to dth providers for not abiding by their laws? Agree with your latter part.



Issuing letters "recommending". If it was law, they would have to pay big fines or go to jail.

Also this is stated in your own OP


> The TRAI had tried to break up the practice of bundling by stipulating that the price of channels should be largely similar, whether sold individually or in a pack.
> 
> However, Justice M Sundar of Madras High Court struck down the requirement, allowing channel companies to continue to charge very high rates if a cable or DTH operator tried to buy only select channels from them, instead of buying all the channels.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The problem with TRAI is that they don't have the final authority. They can only "recommend" not "enforce" just like they "recommend" minimum 2 Mbps internet speed.


Nobody except supreme court has the final authority but that does not mean TRAI is toothless.
SC rejects challenge to Trai’s power to cap cost of TV channels, bouquets - Times of India

They only "recommended" not "enforce" 2mbps because it was their choice not because they lacked authority.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2019)

TRAI's New Guidelines For Cable & DTH Now Suggest Network Capacity Fee Not Mandatory For Multiple Connections


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nobody except supreme court has the final authority but that does not mean TRAI is toothless.
> SC rejects challenge to Trai’s power to cap cost of TV channels, bouquets - Times of India
> 
> They only "recommended" not "enforce" 2mbps because it was their choice not because they lacked authority.


+1
Did the isp's file any kinda suit against the 2mbps speed? I doubt, so why didn't it don't into effect? Maybe the infrastructure excuses.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2019)

billubakra said:


> +1
> Did the isp's file any kinda suit against the 2mbps speed? I doubt, so why didn't it don't into effect? Maybe the infrastructure excuses.


Not just excuse,bsnl example is there.Most probably the reason for their recently introduced daily FUP limit is because of inability to support all that data being consumed every day.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not just excuse,bsnl example is there.Most probably the reason for their recently introduced daily FUP limit is because of inability to support all that data being consumed every day.


Precisely my point. I wonder what the private players had to say about the same.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2019)

I had 1000+ Inr in my account. Right now it has become zero in just 11 days thanks to videocon d2h selecting channels as per their wishes. Their customer care number is now also not connecting calls to the customer support.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2019)

^holy shit that's too bad. Keep your TRAI mail thread updated with these informations. Hope TRAI is listening.

I was able to select my channels on Airtel DTH service and they also updated their prices, from Rs.22.xx to Rs.19.xx. though when I went to last page before finalising my package, that Rs 19.xx became Rs.20.xx. I selected all sports HD channels, major Hindi channels and kids channels, ended up paying Rs.520 for ~80 channels.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> ^holy shit that's too bad. Keep your TRAI mail thread updated with these informations. Hope TRAI is listening.
> 
> I was able to select my channels on Airtel DTH service and they also updated their prices, from Rs.22.xx to Rs.19.xx. though when I went to last page before finalising my package, that Rs 19.xx became Rs.20.xx. I selected all sports HD channels, major Hindi channels and kids channels, ended up paying Rs.520 for ~80 channels.



How much were you paying before?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 13, 2019)

TRAI Now Says Cable And DTH Users Can Choose Channels by 31 March, But There is Fine Print to be Read


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

I sense JIO Fiber & Jio TV is just the beginning.
Read this:Mukesh Ambani's Reliance set to get controlling stake in Hathway, DEN


----------



## patkim (Feb 13, 2019)

billubakra said:


> I had 1000+ Inr in my account. Right now it has become zero in just 11 days thanks to videocon d2h selecting channels as per their wishes. Their customer care number is now also not connecting calls to the customer support.
> View attachment 17875



I am on Videocon D2H too and some very frustrating things have been happening for past several days. The overall experience is pathetic. I wrote to anil.khera@d2h.com assuming he is the CEO of D2H but in vein.

First of all their website many a times returns 504 Gateway timed out
Phone lines do not connect. If they do, call drops, else I am on hold for 10 - 15 minutes and call drops.
My balance has been fluctuating, yesterday it was 230 today I see a message that it has been topped up on its own!!
Website login/password does not work. I have to use mobile OTP login
First they changed the pack on their own. Then I manage to create my own pack. They still have not correctly activated all channels. Twice they blocked all my services stating that balance is zero suddenly.
customercare@d2h.com gives scripted textbook responses.

The height of all.
I wrote a mail to customercare@d2h.com and it bounced from postmaster@dishtv.in
This is a networking mystery to me. The address as in the Internet properties of the message actually is postmaster@dishtv.in 

Lousy management and pathetic handling of the issue by D2H.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 13, 2019)

patkim said:


> I am on Videocon D2H too and some very frustrating things have been happening for past several days. The overall experience is pathetic. I wrote to anil.khera@d2h.com assuming he is the CEO of D2H but in vein.
> 
> First of all their website many a times returns 504 Gateway timed out
> Phone lines do not connect. If they do, call drops, else I am on hold for 10 - 15 minutes and call drops.
> ...



Videocon is going down the drain, google insolvency videocon, icici videocon scam. Essel group bought D2h last year, but then Essel thought that it was a bad decision so they stopped the deal midway. Now Essel doesn't want it, Videocon is down so the existing customers are fked.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 13, 2019)

patkim said:


> I am on Videocon D2H too and some very frustrating things have been happening for past several days. The overall experience is pathetic. I wrote to anil.khera@d2h.com assuming he is the CEO of D2H but in vein.
> 
> First of all their website many a times returns 504 Gateway timed out
> Phone lines do not connect. If they do, call drops, else I am on hold for 10 - 15 minutes and call drops.
> ...


1 more thing check d2h's website, you won't be able to find any trace of Videocon/Essel anywhere. Not even in the company profile column.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2019)

billubakra said:


> How much were you paying before?


I was paying 350 per month with many Hindi, English movies, kids and major sports HD channels as per some special offer pack by Airtel. Though I was not watching anything, I was happy with the bill. But now I need to pay Rs.500+ that excludes several infotainment channels from Discovery's and Nat Geo's and all the Hindi and English movie channels.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I was paying 350 per month with many Hindi, English movies, kids and major sports HD channels as per some special offer pack by Airtel. Though I was not watching anything, I was happy with the bill. But now I need to pay Rs.500+ that excludes several infotainment channels from Discovery's and Nat Geo's and all the Hindi and English movie channels.


And trai is still saying that the per month charges won't increase.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2019)

billubakra said:


> And trai is still saying that the per month charges won't increase.


They are saying it "in general". Not strictly. Just paying for the channels instead of paying for the packages made the DTH companies is cheaper I guess. I was getting lots of regional channels which are in different languages and I don't understand them, so I don't watch them either. But I had the subscription and was paying for them as they were included in the package. 

Regional channels + Hindi enterntainment & movies pack + English movies pack + Kids & infotainment + HD sports pack was costing me above Rs.700.
Now I can just opt out of those regional channels and subscribe the channels I want and I think it will not cost me more than Rs.700.

Luckily I got a good offer and was paying just half the amount with literally all the channels I wanted. Sadly that didn't last long. Now I am unwilling to pay more so had to exclude all the movie channels and few more. Also, if I was living alone then I would have just chosen only sports channels because my main source of entertainment is internet. So i would say TRAI did try something here, but we can only hope that it's for the good in long run.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I was paying 350 per month with many Hindi, English movies, kids and major sports HD channels as per some special offer pack by Airtel. Though I was not watching anything, I was happy with the bill. But now I need to pay Rs.500+ that excludes several infotainment channels from Discovery's and Nat Geo's and all the Hindi and English movie channels.


I was paying 240 to Hathway but now its already crossed 330 but no english movies in it. So have to pay more I think


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2019)

I thought I can stay in my existing plan till 31st March, but TATA Sky chose something for me. It's just a handful of pay channels, and I have to pay more than what I used to before.
Tamil regional pack price was 70/-, now it's 115/- and top of that this new NCF. 
With this new regime, price shoots up a lot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2019)

Parents were paying 600/month before for multitv connection on Tatasky and now it has come down to 565.


----------

